# Making Your Own Brine From Bagged Product



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has ever tried to make liquid deicer from bagged products (peledow for instance) ???


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

Try looking here...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66958&highlight=brine+maker


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

I read that post everyone is trying to make salt brine. Im talking about taking products like landscaper's choice a mix of cal,mag,sodium,potassium and mixing it into a mix tank.

I have been told by many fert guys it can be done, I am sick of buying it from someone and never getting the same result's as another company ( no names ) but I think it is gotta to be like urea in a mix tank, I took a 55 gal drum and mixed some old extreme melt from flat rock bagging and it all melted there is no cal in it but it should do the same thing but fast than rock salt due to it being a crystal than a chunk.

If I buy the more expensive ice melter blends than the mixtures should be the same based on mixing it into a tank?? 

I am just wanting to try something new and am wondering if anyone has tried my idea with success or failure??


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

I asked the question about making your own deicer brine, Well I still am wondering if anyone has made it before out out bagged products, I think this question is being ignored because of the big industry of well brine. I think it is a good option to be able to make your products when you can or be incontrol of what your putting down everytime to be the same % as the time prior. I know you can make salt brine been there done that not for me, But a good bagged product with all the cholrides I think would cover all the basis of anti-icing / De-icing. Let me know!!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

A friend of mine tried doing that this past winter. He has a 325 gal. tank and he tried 2 50lb bags of calcium flakes, the tank slushed up over night so he added another bag. The 3rd bag melted the slush but the "final product" didnt work too well. He added another 50lb bag and that seemed to get close to the same results as my brine I buy from a supplier. He ended up spending a bunch more money than I do for the same amount of material. I think the 50 lb bags cost was like 27.00 a bag x4 =$108.00 to make 300 gallons....my cost is half of that and then some.


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

Lightningllc;871814 said:


> I read that post everyone is trying to make salt brine. Im talking about taking products like landscaper's choice a mix of cal,mag,sodium,potassium and mixing it into a mix tank.
> 
> I have been told by many fert guys it can be done, I am sick of buying it from someone and never getting the same result's as another company ( no names ) but I think it is gotta to be like urea in a mix tank, I took a 55 gal drum and mixed some old extreme melt from flat rock bagging and it all melted there is no cal in it but it should do the same thing but fast than rock salt due to it being a crystal than a chunk.
> 
> ...


Woundering where you getting your brine from now. And why it varys in quaility so much? The steps we go through to insure every gallon is the highest quailty is very time consuming and expensive but we back it 100%. FYI you can make you own brine from baged product you will need heated water to melt the material. Thats the only way we have found it to work but it is very SPENDY. 
Not trying to sell you anything..... But our well brine has all 4 chlorides in it, Cal,Mag,Pot,Sod....... just a thought

Mike


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Its very easy to do once you do it right, however people start to piss and moan when you talk about making your own brine. I have a 275 gallon pallet tank with a cage around it. I fill it to 220 gallons with COLD water. I then dump in 13 to 17 50# bags of 93% pure calcium pellets. I use an all plastic sump pump to stir it. Be careful as the tank will get very hot ( 140* + ) Try to find a thicker walled tank to mix this in. pm me if you have more questions.


----------



## KNAACK ENT. (Nov 14, 2009)

use 2.8pounds of cal flake to every gallon so thats 11.2 50lb bags i believe to 200 gallons


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

deicepro;886000 said:


> Its very easy to do once you do it right, however people start to piss and moan when you talk about making your own brine. I have a 275 gallon pallet tank with a cage around it. I fill it to 220 gallons with COLD water. I then dump in 13 to 17 50# bags of 93% pure calcium pellets. I use an all plastic sump pump to stir it. Be careful as the tank will get very hot ( 140* + ) Try to find a thicker walled tank to mix this in. pm me if you have more questions.


What does your cost per gallon come out to on that? And how many gallons per acre are you applying on average?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

KNAACK ENT.;886233 said:


> use 2.8pounds of cal flake to every gallon so thats 11.2 50lb bags i believe to 200 gallons


What % is your solution?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

IMAGE;886254 said:


> What does your cost per gallon come out to on that? And how many gallons per acre are you applying on average?


.50 to .75 cents per gallon depending on the percentage


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

deicepro;886315 said:


> .50 to .75 cents per gallon depending on the percentage


How much is a bag of Cal Flake?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

cretebaby;886319 said:


> How much is a bag of Cal Flake?


Not sure on the flake, I buy pellets from 9.50 to 12.99 depending on how many pallets I buy at one time


----------



## KNAACK ENT. (Nov 14, 2009)

32% cal ,and a bag of flake cost me about $10.00


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

KNAACK ENT.;886374 said:


> 32% cal ,and a bag of flake cost me about $10.00


what is your sg at 32% ?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

we have done some of that and it worked but like every one said a little $$$$$$! It was not for us because they where free bags! Check out every option, some times if you just want 500 gallons it might be easy to make it then to try to get someone to deliver that little. Good luck!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

KNAACK ENT.;886374 said:


> 32% cal ,and a bag of flake cost me about $10.00


Where are you getting the flake?


----------



## KNAACK ENT. (Nov 14, 2009)

*cal flake*

Im pickig it up from my fs conserve they specialize in salt and fertilizer runs anywhere from $10-13 i buy a skid of it at a time


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey guys I see someone has seen some old post of mine so here is the dry to water ratio
CaCl2 2.8 lbs per gal =33%
MgCl21.8 lbs per gal =21.6%
Nacl 2.5 lbs per gal =30%


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

Well I used a bagged ice melter blend, Made 1500 gallons found that 2.5 pounds to 1 gallon of water works out. my cost for the product works out to $.33 a gallon. Very easy to make pour some peledow in the maker warm up the water and then mix the blend product I dissolved 1500 pounds of blend product in half hour. Just make sure there is a lot of pressure and move alot of water though the product.

We had black ice the other morning wow this product melted it fast I mean fast, I am very impressed with making my own compared to what I bought before.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Lightningllc;890007 said:


> Well I used a bagged ice melter blend, Made 1500 gallons found that 2.5 pounds to 1 gallon of water works out. my cost for the product works out to $.33 a gallon. Very easy to make pour some peledow in the maker warm up the water and then mix the blend product I dissolved 1500 pounds of blend product in half hour. Just make sure there is a lot of pressure and move alot of water though the product.
> 
> We had black ice the other morning wow this product melted it fast I mean fast, I am very impressed with making my own compared to what I bought before.


Which chlorides were in your blend and what percentage of each?


----------

